# My other hobby, chocolates



## davebug (Mar 17, 2013)

Last week my wife's office had a bake sale to benefit tuition for active military members spouses and children. She asked me to make some stuff here is what I did. 

I made everything by hand and from scratch. First I made 200 mini cupcakes with Italian meringue butter cream, both vanilla flavored with real vanilla bean. Then around 80 each of the following chocolates, dark chocolate truffle, white chocolate peanut butter truffle, soft caramel, and soft caramel with sea salt. 

Not sure how much money was raised by my sales or the rest of the company, but the person putting it together told my wife it looked like the most they had raised ever for her floor. She told me that some people asked if she had bought them which I take as a huge complement seeing how this hobby was self taught as well. In my opinion the pictures do not do these justice but hope you enjoy a look anyway. Those that I sent some to along with the wood/razor this weekend I hope they made it ok I have never sent them by mail.

[attachment=20791] [attachment=20792]
[attachment=20793] [attachment=20794]
[attachment=20795]


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

Those look deeeeeeelicious!


----------



## davebug (Mar 17, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Oh man that is some oneupsmanship there David. I will have to make sure I get to the mail first



Dont worry their are several of each flavor so you will have enough to share, if you chose not to share let me know and I will delete the post before she can see :rofl2:.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dang, my other addiction. ?.I'm moving in next door ... "Dad"


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2013)

Impressive looking goodies, David! You may have found a WB currency that's on par with burl!

You know, "Dad", with our first names the same, I'd let you call me "Junior"... No offense, Dan, but we're talking chocolate here...


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Impressive looking goodies, David! You may have found a WB currency that's on par with burl!
> 
> You know, "Dad", with our first names the same, I'd let you call me "Junior"... No offense, Dan, but we're talking chocolate here...



True ... but ya gotta remember the Posting First rules around here!!! Mike ... where the heck are you to put Keller in his place? This is important!!! :wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive looking goodies, David! You may have found a WB currency that's on par with burl!
> ...



Hey I am just trying to figure out how to keep Kathie from seein these chocolates :dash2::dash2::dash2:- she loves them. You are going to have to fend for yourself here.


----------



## davebug (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, I used them as fillers to fill out the boxes. Some of you have so much wood that you use extras as 'peanuts', I don't have very much wood so I figured confections would have to do. Although my wife tells me for some one in a NYC apartment I have a lot of wood and tools . 

I can give y'all the recipes and tell you how to 'fake temper' the chocolate for ease of making them. For the caramel just make sure to wear shoes and not sandals when playing with 260 degree sugar, the stuff is like napalm of the kitchen, I learned that the hard way once.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay ... I need 4 LFRB with one pen blank in each ... don't care what kind. Peanuts, peanuts, peanuts!!! Pen blanks are about $1.43 each ... right?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive looking goodies, David! You may have found a WB currency that's on par with burl!
> ...



Hmmm… Now where did Kevin tell me that 'ban' button was located?

Actually, in your current state of convalescence, you probably need these more than I do.

Davebug, I see a burl for chocolate swap as a distinct possibility!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2013)

davebug said:


> Thanks guys, I used them as fillers to fill out the boxes. Some of you have so much wood that you use extras as 'peanuts', I don't have very much wood so I figured confections would have to do. Although my wife tells me for some one in a NYC apartment I have a lot of wood and tools .
> 
> I can give y'all the recipes and tell you how to 'fake temper' the chocolate for ease of making them. For the caramel just make sure to wear shoes and not sandals when playing with 260 degree sugar, the stuff is like napalm of the kitchen, I learned that the hard way once.



Kathie makes caramel sauce for her apple pies- oldest grandson calls it liquid gold...............


----------



## davebug (Mar 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...




Haha my wife would not like that much, but what she does not know... She gets sort of angry when I give them away, not really but more 'if you give them away then how am I supposed to eat them?' I then have to remind her of the pounds of them we still have and that I can always make more. I might try to make another batch in a month or so before it gets to warm, if I do I will let you guys know and you can have some for shipping. But of coarse you will have to ask Rob and Senc first to see if its even worth it, as they where the two that got some.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2013)

When I was reading your response, I read '...I have to remind her of the pounds...' The rest of the sentence didn't register for a second or two, and I thought of the physical abuse that would occur in my house if I ever reminded my bride of 'the pounds'.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 19, 2013)

DKMD said:


> When I was reading your response, I read '...I have to remind her of the pounds...' The rest of the sentence didn't register for a second or two, and I thought of the physical abuse that would occur in my house if I ever reminded my bride of 'the pounds'.



There's a man who's wife does not read this forum ... of course the thought above "NEVER" entered my mind ....

What's that dear? ... Yeah, I'm on the wood forum thing again ... Yes dear, I'll be right there.

Gotta go guys


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 19, 2013)

lol...... Im thinking Id like a caramel and sea salt pen blank..... and a couple of truffle pen blanks...... and umm..... who am I kidding..... I W A N T 

C A N D Y...... lol


----------



## davebug (Mar 19, 2013)

DKMD said:


> When I was reading your response, I read '...I have to remind her of the pounds...' The rest of the sentence didn't register for a second or two, and I thought of the physical abuse that would occur in my house if I ever reminded my bride of 'the pounds'.



Some times I am dumb but never stupid, yes pounds of candy not pounds of anything else. As my wife likes to remind me 'happy wife, happy life' and with the latter my life would not be to happy I think. Some times I forget I talk in pounds of chocolate where as most people talk in ounces or or pieces. Depending on the type of chocolate I buy I get it by 1kg-10kg blocks. 

You guys crack me up with the pen blanks I have no pen blanks to spare! Although it seems like I could include invisible pen blanks and you still may be happy.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 20, 2013)

davebug said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > When I was reading your response, I read '...I have to remind her of the pounds...' The rest of the sentence didn't register for a second or two, and I thought of the physical abuse that would occur in my house if I ever reminded my bride of 'the pounds'.
> ...



Man, I'm with you ... dang pen blanks do take up valuable chocolate space. Invisible ones ... not so much.


----------

